# Gaming latop under 60k must run skyrim



## uddozo (Jan 4, 2012)

hey mates, i just joined here ..
and my main reason for joining is that i need a gaming laptop under 60k 
(max 65k)

should be able to run games like skyrim and preferably a 1080p screen
that is the main reason
i have searched a lot of forums and saw many reviews, but the more i see, the more i get confused because there are many laptops in this range.

I am not preferring HP because my last laptop was also HP and its battery life sucks. The battery is not such a big issue but i travel a little so i need the laptop to at least last for 2 hours.

i was thinking of xps15 but from what i have read and heard, its not so good for gaming


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 4, 2012)

uddozo said:


> hey mates, i just joined here ..
> and my main reason for joining is that i need a gaming laptop under 60k
> (max 65k)
> 
> ...



Go for Asus N55sf available around 65k it has a full hd Matte screen and gt 555m card thats enough i guess


----------



## uddozo (Jan 4, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> Go for Asus N55sf available around 65k it has a full hd Matte screen and gt 555m card thats enough i guess



will it able to run in high settings ?
and what about servicing from asus ?
I am living in Bangalore


----------



## uddozo (Jan 4, 2012)

and i heard that keyboard is very messy

1) What is your budget? 
60-65k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
 Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

INDIA

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:HP


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming,Coding,HD movies
6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Skyrim,GoW,crysis,bf3
8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
2-3 hours
9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
yes, I would like to see before buying
10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

Win7

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

1) What is your budget? 
60-65k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
 Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

INDIA

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:HP


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming,Coding,HD movies
6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Skyrim,GoW,crysis,bf3
8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
2-3 hours
9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
yes, I would like to see before buying
10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

Win7

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 4, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> Go for Asus N55sf available around 65k it has a full hd Matte screen and gt 555m card thats enough i guess



Yeah for sure N55SF will be be able to run Skyrim at highest setting you can check out youtube videos just type N55SF.Answer to second question Asus has onsite service in Bangalore so service is not a issue and  in Bangalore you can check shops in SP road Jainex and computer gallery i guess you can get the laptop for 65k or 64k inclusive of Taxes


----------



## uddozo (Jan 4, 2012)

Currently I m in Delhi for 15 more days, I just called 2-3 resellers , they quoted from 72k to 74k


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 4, 2012)

uddozo said:


> Currently I m in Delhi for 15 more days, I just called 2-3 resellers , they quoted from 72k to 74k



They are quoting high price try nehru Palace of else get it from bangalore the price should be around 64 to 65 not more than that.


----------



## uddozo (Jan 4, 2012)

I called Nehru place , they quoted 69k .. Anybody know any particular shop or something ?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 4, 2012)

uddozo said:


> I called Nehru place , they quoted 69k .. Anybody know any particular shop or something ?



in Delhi i have no idea dude according to me in in Bangalore its around 64 to 65k you better go to nehru palace and and check it out in bangalore try jainex computers and computer gallery i think they can give you better prices


----------



## uddozo (Jan 4, 2012)

i went to nehru place today .. the least price i was getting was 71k  :X 

my heart broke 

i saw one more laptop hp dv6 6165tx for 59k . . 
how about that one?
but its screen resolution is standard ..bummer


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 4, 2012)

uddozo said:


> i went to nehru place today .. the least price i was getting was 71k  :X
> 
> my heart broke :
> 
> ...



dont go for dv6 6165 tx it has heating issues and hd 6770 has issue with graphics switching so better wait and get the laptop from sp road bangalore.

and one more thing n55sf has full hd screen blue ray drive superb sound and 7200 rpm drive where as Hp dv6 has normal 720p screen 4 gb ram and 5400 rpm drive and Hp dv6 you can get it for 55k in bangalore so if you take my advice better wait for 15 days


----------



## uddozo (Jan 4, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> dont go for dv6 6165 tx it has heating issues and hd 6770 has issue with graphics switching so better wait and get the laptop from sp road bangalore.
> 
> and one more thing n55sf has full hd screen blue ray drive superb sound and 7200 rpm drive where as Hp dv6 has normal 720p screen 4 gb ram and 5400 rpm drive and Hp dv6 you can get it for 55k in bangalore so if you take my advice better wait for 15 days



yeah even i dont like HP.. 
do you have any contact number of any good dealer in sp road ? so that i can call and confirm the price conflict


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jan 4, 2012)

Go for Dell xps 15 with a full hd screen.. It would be cheaper and really worth it....The screen on xps is absolutely amazing....


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 5, 2012)

uddozo said:


> yeah even i dont like HP..
> do you have any contact number of any good dealer in sp road ? so that i can call and confirm the price conflict



Jainex computer they name of the guy is gautam 09448452918

and know this guy you just tell him i got 63k plus vat or 65 all inclusive in silicon or computer gallery and ask him what better price he can give then just wait i hope he can give you the best deal and this is the landline number of the shop 08041485000


----------



## uddozo (Jan 5, 2012)

uppalpankaj said:


> Go for Dell xps 15 with a full hd screen.. It would be cheaper and really worth it....The screen on xps is absolutely amazing....



bro in dell with the same config as in asus , i will be getting the laptop for 74-75k
thats way out of my budget


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 5, 2012)

uddozo said:


> bro in dell with the same config as in asus , i will be getting the laptop for 74-75k
> thats way out of my budget



did you get the price from sp road


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 5, 2012)

whats the price of n55sf now in SP road?? btw saw it was 66k in golchha it


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 5, 2012)

XPS laptops are really very good but lil expensive
If you are thinking to buy xps then go for it I m sure you won't regret.
Even you can look for Sony C series laptop VPCCB38FN the processor in this machine is the one of the best out there but it only have 1GB graphic card.And also for this one you need to extend your budget a lil bit
Or save your money and get Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop.It has got all the things you need


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 5, 2012)

shadow said:


> whats the price of n55sf now in SP road?? btw saw it was 66k in golchha it



u can get it for 65k i guess refer t my previous posts try jainex computers i have mentioned the cell no in previous post.


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> did you get the price from sp road



No I didnt take a quote for dell from sp road,just telling the online price from site, and I called the guy whose no. You gave ,.he told his best price 65.4k



aroraanant said:


> XPS laptops are really very good but lil expensive
> If you are thinking to buy xps then go for it I m sure you won't regret.
> Even you can look for Sony C series laptop VPCCB38FN the processor in this machine is the one of the best out there but it only have 1GB graphic card.And also for this one you need to extend your budget a lil bit
> Or save your money and get Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop.It has got all the things you need


Bro in dell if I can get the same config within 65k I won't mind going for dell, and the Asus laptop you have mentioned has really put me in second thoughts, I think I can sacrifice the 1080p screen and blueray combo(anyways who uses bluer ray) and rest all is same except the Gfx card .. Will 540m be able to support all the latest games ? And I suppose there is the same Gfx card in dell, if I can get xps with normal screen and rest same config I can go for that also because dell is best in servicing..now I am kinda stuck between dell xps(if I get it for a lower price) , Asus k series you mentioned and n55sf .. I am a college student and we have many LAN parties in hostel, so I don't want to be held back because of low Gfx ,so I want my lappy to be up to date for any game..and this waiting for the reply to be approved by the mod is kinda getting on my nerve .. No one is here to abuse ,we are here because we need help


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

uddozo said:


> No I didnt take a quote for dell from sp road,just telling the online price from site, and I called the guy whose no. You gave ,.he told his best price 65.4k
> 
> 
> Bro in dell if I can get the same config within 65k I won't mind going for dell, and the Asus laptop you have mentioned has really put me in second thoughts, I think I can sacrifice the 1080p screen and blueray combo(anyways who uses bluer ray) and rest all is same except the Gfx card .. Will 540m be able to support all the latest games ? And I suppose there is the same Gfx card in dell, if I can get xps with normal screen and rest same config I can go for that also because dell is best in servicing..now I am kinda stuck between dell xps(if I get it for a lower price) , Asus k series you mentioned and n55sf .. I am a college student and we have many LAN parties in hostel, so I don't want to be held back because of low Gfx ,so I want my lappy to be up to date for any game..and this waiting for the reply to be approved by the mod is kinda getting on my nerve .. No one is here to abuse ,we are here because we need help


 If its like that go for asus Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D same GFX as Dell XPS 15  i have the same laptop the laptop able to handle all the latest  games without any heating issues and the price is much cheaper i bought it for 45k in kolkata. AND i tell you asus k series has superb build quality and dont worry about the service asus has one year onsite service,


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> If its like that go for asus Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D same GFX as Dell XPS 15  i have the same laptop the laptop able to handle all the latest  games without any heating issues and the price is much cheaper i bought it for 45k in kolkata. AND i tell you asus k series has superb build quality and dont worry about the service asus has one year onsite service,



do this laptop have usb 3.0 , i am confused because different website shows me different configs..
post the configs if possible


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 6, 2012)

uddozo said:


> do this laptop have usb 3.0 , i am confused because different website shows me different configs..
> post the configs if possible



yes definately it has usb 3.0
to be precise 
2xUSB 2.0, 1xUSB 3.0


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

uddozo said:


> do this laptop have usb 3.0 , i am confused because different website shows me different configs..
> post the configs if possible



He is right, it has one usb3 slot and take it has great vfm if you look at configuration you are getting check flipkart for laptop model and config. i have this laptop an d its mind blowing,


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

ok now i am really looking forward to k53sv .But will it be able to handle all the games for at least 3 years ?

as i want to a buy a solid machine once and a t least keep it for 3-4 years


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> XPS laptops are really very good but lil expensive
> If you are thinking to buy xps then go for it I m sure you won't regret.
> Even you can look for Sony C series laptop VPCCB38FN the processor in this machine is the one of the best out there but it only have 1GB graphic card.And also for this one you need to extend your budget a lil bit
> Or save your money and get Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop.It has got all the things you need



Vaio CB38 you mentioned is not at all worth money. I mean 6630 @ 68k ? Simply wtf.



mailshobhon said:


> If its like that go for asus Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D same GFX as Dell XPS 15  i have the same laptop the laptop able to handle all the latest  games without any heating issues and the price is much cheaper i bought it for 45k in kolkata. AND i tell you asus k series has superb build quality and dont worry about the service asus has one year onsite service,



GT540 will *NOT* at all be able to handle latest games, leave alone high settings. Just try skyrim, and it will put GT540 to shame. Dude, GT540 is a mid range card, why are you expecting so good performance from it?



uddozo said:


> ok now i am really looking forward to k53sv .But will it be able to handle all the games for at least 3 years ?
> 
> as i want to a buy a solid machine once and a t least keep it for 3-4 years



Don't go either with Asus K53sv or Dell XPS. Just said that GT540 won't be enough at all for your requirements. Go with Asus n55sf. That's the best you can put.


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

but then i have to put 20k extra for that , are you sure that it wont be able to handle skyrim? because thats the main reason i want to buy a new laptop.

i checked out n55sf i liked the look and build but the keyboard is ugly..
what was asus thinking..
k53sv has a chichlet keyboard(which i like)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

^GT555M, which n55sf has, will give you 25-45 fps, which is decent enough for gaming. Check this thread- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/149834-need-gaming-laptop-under-65k.html


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 6, 2012)

How about Lenovo Y570? Isn't it available anymore?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

^Lenovo Y570 has 96 shaders GT555, while n55sf has 144 shaders GT555m, and thats a huge difference. No, fair comparison.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 6, 2012)

Didn't know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

any other choice do i have ??except n55sf ?

and what about bf3 ? will k53sv be able to handle bf3 ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ It will handle BF3. But don't expect all the bells and whistles.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

Also do keep in mind that what "gaming experience" satisfies you. Some want playable frame rate, some want just good fps, some can't game without eye candies.


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

k53sv i am getting it for 44k from sp road .. 
but i really don't know now what to do


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

^Get it if price is blocking your wish, just make sure it has got 8GB of RAM.


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Get it if price is blocking your wish, just make sure it has got 8GB of RAM.



nope i can go for n55sf also..because from the starting i had a limit of 60-65k

but spending 20k extra for a 1080p screen and a gfx card didn't look good to me thatsy i was attracted to k53sv and it has a chichlet keyboard too


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

20k = Extremely better graphics, 1080p screen (changes the whole scenario), 7200 HDD, Blu ray (useless though), uber quality sound. Judge it yourself and take the decision.


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

is there any way i can add a backlit keyboard to it ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

uddozo said:


> is there any way i can add a backlit keyboard to it ?



No


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> No



ok ...thats sad , but now i am gonna go for n55sf only 
I have 10 more days in delhi , i hope i dont change my mind in these days and stick to what i have decided now.

and if you guys have any other suggestion in this range, then please share


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

^Just go and buy it out.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Lenovo Y570 has 96 shaders GT555, while n55sf has 144 shaders GT555m, and thats a huge difference. No, fair comparison.



i have k53sv-SX521D and i am playing skyrim at high setting so dont mislead people out here and for your information you check out youtube videos if you have any confusion and gt540 will  be able to handle all the latest at least for 2 years



uddozo said:


> ok ...thats sad , but now i am gonna go for n55sf only
> I have 10 more days in delhi , i hope i dont change my mind in these days and stick to what i have decided now.
> 
> and if you guys have any other suggestion in this range, then please share



AND r you getting k53sv-sx521d for 44k all or 44k plus tax please do let me now.


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> i have k53sv-SX521D and i am playing skyrim at high setting so dont mislead people out here and for your information you check out youtube videos if you have any confusion and gt540 will  be able to handle all the latest at least for 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> AND r you getting k53sv-sx521d for 44k all or 44k plus tax please do let me now.



44k inclusive of all taxes


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

uddozo said:


> 44k inclusive of all taxes



Dont worry k53sv will handle skyrim with ease i am playing it right now and you can also check out  YouTube for your confirmation and 44k all inclusive is a great price by the way which shop is giving you this price. Go for K53SV it will easily serve you for 2 to 3 year and one more thing look at the at the VFM you are getting with this laptop.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> i have k53sv-SX521D and i am playing skyrim at high setting so dont mislead people out here and for your information you check out youtube videos if you have any confusion and gt540 will  be able to handle all the latest at least for 2 years



I'm not misleading anybody. I just meant to say that Skyrim will not run the way OP wants on high settings. Also, you're running on 1366*768 resolution, I meant 1080p in his case.



> Illum said:
> 
> 
> > just got some of my first games playing. Gt555m cannot play Skyrim on High in full screen on FHD. But in windowed at 1680 x 1050(only other res i tried) it played it on high at like 40 fps.





			
				NoteBookCheck.net said:
			
		

> Skyrim will only run fluent in low to medium detail settings.



The avg fps on high settings is around 19 which is not smooth IMO.

Also, I said this earlier- 



dashing.sujay said:


> Also do keep in mind that what "gaming experience" satisfies you. Some want playable frame rate, some want just good fps, some can't game without eye candies.



So, may be you're satisfied with the GT540 performance, but it may not be the case with everybody.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm not misleading anybody. I just meant to say that Skyrim will not run the way OP wants on high settings. Also, you're running on 1366*768 resolution, I meant 1080p in his case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
just check out youtube everybody is playing skyrim in 1366*768 resolution with ultra setting  and in k53sv you can play with high setting with 30 to 35 fps and if someone is concerned about the graphic quality then one should get a deskstop rather than a laptop because gameplay wise no laptops are even closer to desktop so better do your research and com up with conclusion. for gaming every laptop is just the mobile alternative. and look at the price difference between N55SF AND K53SV ONE CAN GET BEAST DESKTOP AT 65K. And he getting K53sv at 44k so its a great deal excellent VFM.


----------



## uddozo (Jan 6, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> Dont worry k53sv will handle skyrim with ease i am playing it right now and you can also check out  YouTube for your confirmation and 44k all inclusive is a great price by the way which shop is giving you this price. Go for K53SV it will easily serve you for 2 to 3 year and one more thing look at the at the VFM you are getting with this laptop.



bro the k53sv-sx521d is only made for indian market, and its varients with few config changes are launched in other countries.. so i cant see the actual laptop in action on youtube,
if you have time ..please upload a short video playing bf3,skyrim,crysis2 ..


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 6, 2012)

uddozo said:


> bro the k53sv-sx521d is only made for indian market, and its varients with few config changes are launched in other countries.. so i cant see the actual laptop in action on youtube,
> if you have time ..please upload a short video playing bf3,skyrim,crysis2 ..



its the same laptop dude just name is different for different config and gfx is same in all the laptops even the videos which u saw is i5 so think what i7 can do
so don't worry it can handle all games i am out on a vacation and just reinstalled win8 beta sorry if i get time i will upload videos don't worry just get the laptop it can handle all the latest games. and by the way which shop gave 44k all just let me know i will suggest that shop to my friend.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Gaming laptop under 60k must run skyrim*



mailshobhon said:


> just check out youtube everybody is playing skyrim in 1366*768 resolution with ultra setting  and in k53sv you can play with high setting with 30 to 35 fps and if someone is concerned about the graphic quality then one should get a deskstop rather than a laptop because gameplay wise no laptops are even closer to desktop so better do your research and com up with conclusion. for gaming every laptop is just the mobile alternative. and look at the price difference between N55SF AND K53SV ONE CAN GET BEAST DESKTOP AT 65K. And he getting K53sv at 44k so its a great deal excellent VFM.



I have already mentioned that I referred 1080p, not 1366*768, so stop arguing and read the posts clearly first. And I wasn't talking about VFM at any moment in this thread, so its already ruled out. And about desktop, why you go for windows when linux is better from every aspect and free too? (Stop OT'ing)


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Gaming laptop under 60k must run skyrim*



dashing.sujay said:


> I have already mentioned that I referred 1080p, not 1366*768, so stop arguing and read the posts clearly first. And I wasn't talking about VFM at any moment in this thread, so its already ruled out. And about desktop, why you go for windows when linux is better from every aspect and free too? (Stop OT'ing)



Dude don't talk like a kid in N55sf also people are not able to play at 1080p with ultra setting and in k53sv or even dv6 6165tx you cant go beyond 1366*768 which is the native resolution and  as far as the games goes you mentioned that people are getting 15 to 20 fps which is not true and from next time before commenting about any hardware check yourself first and then give your conclusion on it.And to your last question linux doesn't support all games.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 7, 2012)

there's not much diff between 1080p and 768p resolutions in n55sf. frame rates may vary by little and the heating also gets slightly more if play on full hd. but still its a great laptop the keyboard may not be like in case of most other laptops but still its a good one to use. soft and easier to type keys.

dude how to check fps while playing game? Also is this true... it gets more heated when u play on ur native resolution if its full hd than normal hd which is 1366x768 ?? i'm running games in full hd and got max temps of 95 C


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 7, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> Dude don't talk like a kid in N55sf also people are not able to play at 1080p with ultra setting and in k53sv or even dv6 6165tx you cant go beyond 1366*768 which is the native resolution and  as far as the games goes you mentioned that people are getting 15 to 20 fps which is not true and from next time before commenting about any hardware check yourself first and then give your conclusion on it.And to your last question linux doesn't support all games.



I know people are not able to play skyrim @ ultra settings at 1080p, but when did I denied that?
And about FPS statistics, I quoted it from notebookcheck.net. Just check there yourself.
I mentioned Linux because you mentioned about desktops, which was totally irrevelant and OT.



shadow said:


> there's not much diff between 1080p and 768p resolutions in n55sf. frame rates may vary by little and the heating also gets slightly more if play on full hd. but still its a great laptop the keyboard may not be like in case of most other laptops but still its a good one to use. soft and easier to type keys.
> 
> dude how to check fps while playing game? Also is this true... it gets more heated when u play on ur native resolution if its full hd than normal hd which is 1366x768 ?? i'm running games in full hd and got max temps of 95 C



Use Fraps. Laptop will get more heated when graphics will be more stressed, and that has nothing got to do with native resolution. More the resolution(and eye candies), more the stress on gfx card, more the temps. 95° is very hot man.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 7, 2012)

so should i run games in 1366x768 res insted of 1920x1080 in order to avoid 90 C temps??


----------



## uddozo (Jan 7, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> its the same laptop dude just name is different for different config and gfx is same in all the laptops even the videos which u saw is i5 so think what i7 can do
> so don't worry it can handle all games i am out on a vacation and just reinstalled win8 beta sorry if i get time i will upload videos don't worry just get the laptop it can handle all the latest games. and by the way which shop gave 44k all just let me know i will suggest that shop to my friend.


bro i called the same guy whose number you gave to me


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

uddozo said:


> bro i called the same guy whose number you gave to me



did you ask for the price of  n55sf and by the way which laptop you are buying then


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 7, 2012)

shadow said:


> so should i run games in 1366x768 res insted of 1920x1080 in order to avoid 90 C temps??



Not exactly. Be sure you make way for air vents below/side of the lappi to blow exhaust air out. If they are blocked, temps can go insane. Then, turn eye candies off (AF/AA).


----------



## uddozo (Jan 7, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> did you ask for the price of  n55sf and by the way which laptop you are buying then



yes i asked for n55sf .. it was 65.4k

i am not sure which laptop i will buy..
but it will be out of these two only


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

uddozo said:


> yes i asked for n55sf .. it was 65.4k
> 
> i am not sure which laptop i will buy..
> but it will be out of these two only



push him for 65k and if your budget permits go for N55SF else go for k53sv both are great laptops price and feature wise.


----------



## oieet (Jan 8, 2012)

how is that GE620DX of MSI it costs around 52k on letsbuy 
and it has got gtx 555 2gb
Processor = i5
Ram = 4gb
Hdd = 640GB
HD screen. MSI GE620DX
i am also planing to buy a laptop upto 60k this is what i am thinking of. Please post if you have any other suggestions rather than Asus K53SV SX521V.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 9, 2012)

oieet said:


> how is that GE620DX of MSI it costs around 52k on letsbuy
> and it has got gtx 555 2gb
> Processor = i5
> Ram = 4gb
> ...



Its a good laptop but if you ask me about the after sales service i am not sure and as far as i know they dont have onsite service like asus, and most of the service centers are in metros so if you are ok with that you can go for this laptop


----------



## uddozo (Jan 10, 2012)

I told my dad to buy asus k53sv but he went and bought xps 15 instead (same config)
as he wasnt sure of asus after sales services..

So I have got xps 15 now 
i7 2670qm
2gb gt540m
8gb ram
750 hdd
and  a superb sound system

yesterday night i updated all the drivers for windows and the gfx card
now i am facing a little but of a problem
the laptop sometimes make a zig-zag sound with a 1-2 sec. lag .. it mainly happens when i am listening to songs or play games..
i have just played darksiders in it till now which is not that of a high graphic game

i am very sad because of this as of now .. any help ?
i also saw one more post by a guy with the same issue in the dell xps15 thread ..
was his problem solved ?


----------



## clinton (Jan 10, 2012)

uddozo said:


> I told my dad to buy asus k53sv but he went and bought xps 15 instead (same config)
> as he wasnt sure of asus after sales services..
> 
> So I have got xps 15 now
> ...



Did u install the Windows 7 Service Pack 1?If yes, did u experience that the Boot time has increased?It happened in my cases on my new laptop ,so I uninstalled it and now its's fine.Try uninstalling the SP1 & see if it helps.
Can't help about the sound issue though,sorry...


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 10, 2012)

uddozo said:


> I told my dad to buy asus k53sv but he went and bought xps 15 instead (same config)
> as he wasnt sure of asus after sales services..
> 
> So I have got xps 15 now
> ...



congratzs bro for the new laptop


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 10, 2012)

one of friend also have this issue with sound, he is having a Dell inspiron 15r


----------



## uddozo (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanx Shobon,
even if i didnt buy the asus laptop,,but you helped me alot..thanx for your time

and about that issue . i called dell tech support and then he started a screen sharing program and resolved the issue..he did some tweaking with the gfx card drivers ..man dell tech support is awesome!

LOVING MY NEW LAPPY 

downloading skyrim right now


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats bro....XPS is really a very good laptop.
For how much you bought it?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 10, 2012)

uddozo said:


> Thanx Shobon,
> even if i didnt buy the asus laptop,,but you helped me alot..thanx for your time
> 
> and about that issue . i called dell tech support and then he started a screen sharing program and resolved the issue..he did some tweaking with the gfx card drivers ..man dell tech support is awesome!
> ...



You are welcome dude Dell XPS is a great brand have fun gaming with your new beast.


----------



## oieet (Jan 11, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> Its a good laptop but if you ask me about the after sales service i am not sure and as far as i know they dont have onsite service like asus, and most of the service centers are in metros so if you are ok with that you can go for this laptop


otherwise is it a good go ?
and does it in any way less than asus on the basis of the graphic card  as lenovo's y570 is having its bus width down to 96 bits.
whereas asus is having 144 bits and Alienware MX14 is having 192 bits
don't know about MSI one


----------



## oieet (Jan 15, 2012)

no suggestions ......?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 16, 2012)

Msi is also 192 bits i read .. atleast for config in USA


----------

